# Canon Camera Dilemma!!



## JerJer (May 10, 2013)

Soo currently my family has a Rebel T3i with the kit 18-55mm IS and the 55-250mm lens both of which are very satisfactory, however I don't live with them for most of the year and was thinking of buying my own camera. 

My options are: Another Rebel T3i for 649.99 (with 18-55mm IS and 75-300mm) or a 60D with 18-135mm for 899.99
I am able to exchange lenses with the family whenever i visit so I don't really want too many duplicates going around. I read that the 18-135mm lens suffers from distortion and other problems at lower f-stops and at the wide angle ends and isn't as sharp as the 18-55mm lens (Canon EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS Lens Image Quality further proved this). I am willing to pay up to $899 and maybe a bit more for both the body and lens. 
In addition I don't know if this changes anything but I am definitely picking up a 50mm f/1.8 as I heard it has amazing bokeh and image quality

I am very open to other suggestions as long as it stays within my budget range regarding buying the lens and body separately. 
I just got into photography but I am interested in shots of flowers, birds, bugs, landscapes, and whatever creative ideas that pop into my mind. I'm still exploring the many niches of photography atm so maybe a more general purpose lens would be helpful. 

Looking forward to hearing what you guys have to say!


----------



## Derrel (May 10, 2013)

Nikon D3100 plus 18-55 VR and 55-200 VR, direct from Nikon for $499.


----------



## JerJer (May 10, 2013)

Hey thanks for the quick reply, I already mentioned we already have a canon camera and some canon lenses, so I think itd be better to stick with canon camera just incase we exchange lenses in the future


----------

